# 2 Male rabbits, will they fight???



## acjb007

I have 2 male rabbits who have been put together since birth. I think they are brothers but one is a French Lop and the other a Dutch (Are they brothers?). Any way the pet shop said they'll be fine and will not fight. However I've heard from someone on this forum they will. Will they? They don't fight now and clearly love eachother and hate to be seperated. I am having them both nutured in a couple of weeks. They are both about 4-5 months old. I know once they reach sexual maturity they can become agressive but won't nutering them lower the chances of agression or fighting? Also should I get the less dominant Lop nutured if he's not acting at all agressive or spraying urine? Don't want to put him through unnecsirary pain and stress. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kathryn773

My rabbits alfie and marble are both male. I use rabbit dedicated forum and received much encouragement and support when I took marble to be spayed and the vet saw plums that he had previously not seen when sexing her/him as a youngster. I too was worried that two males could not live together.
The boys are both 'done' and, admittedly were bonded after the ops, but they, along with many male pairs, get along fine.


----------



## toddy

You will need to get both boys done and they should get along fine.
Just be aware that as some reach their 'teenage' years they can start fighting but this does not always happen.
As for whether they are brothers well it is possible that one parent was a French lop and one was a dutch therefore producing a baby of each but who knows with pet shops.Seems a completely mad cross but not unheard of.


----------



## kayla jade

i would not have a clue but a male and a male will fight and female and female will fight

kayla
xx


----------



## rabbits337

My rabbits are brothers and they fought the first spring I got them. If you get them 'done' they do not tend to fight, although I am not sure as one of my rabbits seems scared as of this morning


----------



## Laurel&Hardy

_Neutering both your lads is definately the way to go. It might not stop all fights (everyone has spats now and again. Especially brothers!) But it WILL stop the majority of fights and especially the ones that would be more serious._


----------



## Vixxen

yep, males do fight and you should have them neutured.


----------



## NickiQ

About 20 years ago, before people thought of neutering rabbits, I was given 2 baby male rabbits (brothers). They lived together all their lives and the nearest they came to a fight was both tugging on the same cabbage leaf! When I later rescued a pregnant doe who gave birth to two boys, I thought I would keep them together - bad move. They fought big time! One was badly bitten even though we were nearby at the time and noticed what was happening. Now we have the option of neutering, I would go for it and get both boys done. It's not worth the risk.


----------

